# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Contest of the Month in April 2018

## Nfri

Contest of the Month in April 2018

*Hello!*


Since the competition is over and people seems to be in their peak performance I would love  to setup another friendly contest for better motivation in course of *April*. 
Unlike classic competition, it's not mainly focused on dream control and lucid activities. It is less time consuming and more casual, because *posting digital dream journal entry on Dreamviews is optional and scoring is simplified.*

LIVE SCORESHEET


*Rules*


- There is no need for registration, just write your first post not later than *7th of April* and you are in
- Continuously post your results at least once every 4 days if possible in the contest's thread which *starts on 1. April at 20:00 of your local time*
- Contest *ends 1. May at 11:00 a.m. your local time*
- No cheating! 
- Use healthy self-criticism
- Posting your dreams on Dreamviews DJ is optional, since lot of people dont record their dreams in english and in digital for, so it is less consuming to write it twice with translation, but if any interesting experience is involved, everyone apreciate your sharing
- Recording your dreams in your own way of dream journaling is necessary for valid points (paper/electronic/audio), but no need for showing evidence. (Be honest to yourself)


*Skill level categories*

*Please choose your level category* to be to compete in group with competitors on your scale of level. The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league. You can switch your group during the contest (if you are too good, you can just jump to higher group or vice versa)

*Expert*  - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night

*Intermediate* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights

*Beginner* - less than 1 lucid/week



*Points categories*



*Wbtbs (Wake back to bed)*

- For valid points do some activity like dreamjournaling, reading or better wake up from bed and do some activity that makes you more awake and aware from the usual groggy state in the bed (walking, sitting and reading, eating, stretching...) Choose what form suits your wbtb the best
- 1 wbtb = 1 point
- limit of wbtbs is 3 per night (max 3 points a night)
- for valid points, you don't need to become lucid after wbtb


*Dream recall*

- for valid points dreams are recorded (written by hand, pc, audio record...)
- 1 recalled dream fragment = 0,5 point (fragments from the same dream are limited by total 1 point and it can't exceed 1 point for the full dream from the same dream) Same dream means your remembering specified theme or connection in one dream
- 1 non lucid dream recorded = 1 point ( memory of action or series actions in one dream)


*Lucid dreams*

- 1 lucid dream recorded = 5 points ( If it's series of DEILDs, it's 5 points for all DEILDs in total. Advantage for Deilders is in lucid dream time category)
- semi-lucid dream is not counting as a lucid dream, but as non lucid dream


*Lucid dream time*

- one of the main pillar in this contest is to focus on the ongoing time in lucid state and knowing the precise lucidity duration, always keep this on mind 
- longer lucidity = more points
- be sober in estimating the time spended in lucid dream
- 5 minutes being lucid in a dream = 1 point 

1-5 minutes category = 2 point
6-10 minutes category = 4 points
11-15 minutes category = 6 points
16-20 minutes category = 8 points
20+ minutes = 10 points
Maximum points in one lucid dream time is 10 points
(for example 42 minutes dream time = 10 points)
(for example 14 minutes dream time = 6 points)
*Every single lucid dream has its own points for lucid time*


*Scoring template*

- please try to post your points clearly and simple but choose your own way. For example my system:

Day 1
1 wbtb = 1 point
3 fragments = 1,5 points
2 dreams = 2 points
1. lucid dream = 5 points
10 minutes in lucid dream time = 4 points
2. lucid dream = 5 points
22 minutes in lucid dream time = 10 points

*night total = 28,5*

*contest total = 28,5 points*


Prices will be announced on the way

*CONTEST STARTS 1. April 20:00 P.M. OF YOUR LOCAL TIME, GOOD LUCK!*

----------


## Nfri

1 April
1 fragment = 0.5p
1 dream = 1p
Night total = 1.5p
Contest total = 1.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

This'll keep me motivated for sure. I'll sign up as an intermediate.

----------


## Seabatt

I need some motivation right now lol. But to be safe, I'll sign up for beginners.

Since I see you counted last night's dream, I might as well do the same.

April 1st:

1 dream recalled (NLD)

Night total: 1 point.

Comp total : 1 point.

----------


## dolphin

I'll sign up for intermediate. I usually have short lucid dreams. A 5 minute lucid dream is a long one for me! Do we get 1 point for time if a lucid dream is less than 1 minute long?

----------


## KarlaB18

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm actually in the holiday period!! Count me in for the Beginners area. Oh, by the way, this isn't an April fool's initiative is it? Or is this competition actually legitimate?

----------


## Nfri

> I'll sign up for intermediate. I usually have short lucid dreams. A 5 minute lucid dream is a long one for me! Do we get 1 point for time if a lucid dream is less than 1 minute long?



Welcome dolphin!  =) yes good point,  if it is less than minute,  it counds as a minute so 2 points if you agree? 

Welcome KarlaB! The timing was confusing sorry about the date,  but the contest is actually legitimate.

----------


## dolphin

night 1

5 dreams-5 points
1 ld-5 points
2 min-2 points

night total-12 points
competition total-12 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

This is great! I just broke my dry spell and hopefully this will keep me going. And since the focus isn’t on dream activities I’ll slow down and enjoy the dream rather than rushing to get points. 

I’ll sign up for intermediate.

Just to be clear, to get points for any type of dream, they must be recorded, however the journal entry does not need to be posted here, correct?

April 2nd:
1 non-lucid: 1 point

----------


## Nfri

> I’ll sign up for intermediate.
> 
> Just to be clear, to get points for any type of dream, they must be recorded, however the journal entry does not need to be posted here, correct?



Welcome welcome! 

Yes... That's right, because dream journaling is fundamental. For example I recalled about three dreams last night,  but didnt record so 0 points for me =(

I only remembered and recorded one more fragment yesterday so +0.5p

Comp total = 2 points

----------


## NyxCC

What a great way to keep the journalling/dreaming momentum!  ::D: 

I'm in - intermediate.

2nd April - 1 nld 
night total 1
Comp total 1

----------


## RelicWraith

Just a few fragments today. Something about a talking ball of slime, a hotel/apartment party, and getting in a fight in a supermarket.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 1*

Fragments (x3) - 1.5 points 

Sub-Total - 1.5 points
Competition Total - 1.5 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Nights 1 and 2:
0 points - Dry spell still persistent... And I'm not joking when I say I can recall almost nothing.

----------


## dolphin

night 2
2 dreams-2 points
ld-5 points
2 min-2 points
ld-5 points
1 min-2 points

night total-16 points
competition total-28 points
total ld time-5 min

----------


## Nfri

2wbtb=2p
3f=1.5p
1d=1p
1ld=5p
5min=2p
Night total=11.5
Comp total=13.5

Finally lucid,  but somehow i knew that im dreaming and even told dc that this is a dream and used telekineses, i forget to do my initial ld practices which help a lot with deepening lucidity.

Livescore sheet updated! 

*For new players,  you can use your dream journal and count points from 1. April even if you came later*

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

No points last night (April 3rd).  ::sad2::

----------


## RelicWraith

More fragments. One was of DBZ, and the other was about getting in an argument with a donut shop owner and, later, Po from Kung Fu Panda becoming a DJ.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 3*

Fragments (x2) - 1 points 

Sub-Total - 2.5 points
Competition Total - 4 points

EDIT: Woops! Miscounted the points!

EDIT2: Guess I technically started a bit later. Adjusted title.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Put me in Expert please. Do I get points for LDs lasting under a minute?

April 2
1 NLD - *1 pt*
1 LD - *5 pts*
Time: 25 sec - * 1 pt*
Subtotal: *6 pts*

April 3
WBTB - *1 pt*
2 NLDs - *2 pts*
3 LDs - *15 pts*
Time: 7.5 sec - *1 pt*
Time: 75 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 1.5 min - *2 pts*
Subtotal: *22 pts*

Total Points: *30*

Total Time: 3 min, 17.5 sec
Rounded/Adjusted: *5 min*

----------


## Nfri

> Put me in Expert please. Do I get points for LDs lasting under a minute?



Alright =) welcome...  About the points under a minute: i didnt realise that lot of people have ld lasting less than a minute so i think in this case it would be fair to count maybe 1 point less than minute but count it as a 1 minute in your total time,  that would maybe motivate people little bit to hold the lucidity longer =) well i let the decission about this points on you and i will specify it in the next competition because i cant edit op now

----------


## Seabatt

April 2nd:

1 fragment = .5 points


April 3rd: 

1 LD achieved = 5 points

7 mins of lucidity = 4 points

3 NLDS remembered = 3 points

1 WBTB = 1 point


Night total = 13.5 points

Comp total = 14.5 points

----------


## Finny

Im in! Beginners for me, im lucky to get lucid once a month.

But first, Im a bit confused.
2 questions... how can you tell how long a Dream was? The best I can do is say that it was in a certain 90min period (usually between 6-7:30am)... any length I record would be a guess. I hope thats ok.

My second question is about points... when you say a 5min LD is 1 point, but right underneath it says a 1-5min LD is 2 points, which one is it? Or am I just reading it incorrectly? (I wouldnt be surprised)

----------


## Nfri

> Im in! Beginners for me, im lucky to get lucid once a month.
> 
> But first, I’m a bit confused.
> 2 questions... how can you tell how long a Dream was? The best I can do is say that it was in a certain 90min period (usually between 6-7:30am)... any length I record would be a guess. I hope that’s ok.
> 
> My second question is about points... when you say a 5min LD is 1 point, but right underneath it says a 1-5min LD is 2 points, which one is it? Or am I just reading it incorrectly? (I wouldn’t be surprised)



Welcome finny!  We count time points only for lucid dream and if you are truly lucid, you  can observe time similar to observing time in reality.  And for the second question lucid dream is 5 points + points for the lenght of lucid dream.  Hope i wrote it understandable

----------


## dolphin

Night 4-
2 dreams-2 points

competition total-30 points
total lucid time- 5 minutes

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

1 point last night.
Competition Total: 2 points

----------


## oneironautics

brilliant, was already starting to miss last competition,  ::lol:: 

Beginners League

night 1-3
NLD 3

Total 3

Dream Highlights: moving into old apartment, friend broke hip, mom driving train run over old lady etc.

----------


## NyxCC

Not much sleep last couple of days - 0 (3rd April) and 2 dreams today (4 April). Comp total: 3 points

I'm slightly confused as day/night 4 is quoted however there seem to be only 3 nights from 1 April 8 pm so far?  :Boggle:

----------


## Nfri

> Not much sleep last couple of days - 0 (3rd April) and 2 dreams today (4 April). Comp total: 3 points
> 
> I'm slightly confused as day/night 4 is quoted however there seem to be only 3 nights from 1 April 8 pm so far?



Maybe different timezones?  Im in the ''first''one and it's already 5th of April. 

4. Night
2wbtb=2points
Comp total= 15.5points
Ld time= 5min

----------


## Finny

Reporting my results for my first night!
Not much to report I’m afraid... 

Day 1 (5th April - I’m in a Timezone that’s ahead of most members)
1 fragment = 0.5 points
1 dream = 1 point

night total = 1.5

contest total = 1.5 points

----------


## Finny

Hi,
I tried to access the live scorecard, but it only showed the intermediate list. How can I look at the beginners list? (FYI I’m using an iPhone so that could be the problem...)

----------


## RelicWraith

Even more fragments, though I was at least somewhat close to an LD.

1. Gorier version of early Mortal Kombat games.
2. Something of teleporting to Japan to prevent a crisis. I meet a supposed acquaintance, a pleasant Japanese woman. The language barrier causes a lot of miscommunication.
3. Going for a ride around the city with mom and my brother. We stop at a fancy Australian restaurant, though the food is kinda uninspired.
4. Dreamlet converted to dream. I was aware, though I only suspected this being the former state. I'm floating over the local roads, if very close to the asphalt.

April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 4

Fragments (x4) - 2 points 
WBTB - 1 point
Sub-Total - 3 points
Competition Total - 5.5 points





> Hi,
> I tried to access the live scorecard, but it only showed the intermediate list. How can I look at the beginners list? (FYI I’m using an iPhone so that could be the problem...)



Seems the score sheet isn't 100% up to date at the moment. There's even a few participants missing. It'll probably get updated in due time.

EDIT: Er... ignore the scores from my previous post. Can't edit that out now. The above is adjusted correctly from all nights so far.

----------


## Seabatt

April 4th:

1 LD achieved = 5 points.

1-2 mins of lucidity = 2 points


Night total = 7 points

Comp. total = 21.5 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Score Time!

MON 2 APR = Night 1 = No dream = 0.0 Points
TUE 3 APR = Night 2 = No dream = 0.0 points
WED 4 APR = Night 3 = 1 NL Full Dream = 1.0 points
THU 5 APR = Night 4 = No dream = 0.0 points

Total Points as of THU 5 APR: *1.0*

NOTE: Dreams relating to this competition period start at No. 304 in my journalling system.

----------


## dolphin

Night 5
2 dreams-2 points

competition total-32 points
total lucid time-5 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

@NyxCC
Sorry my bad night 4 was last night, just reality checking  :;-): 

Night 4 wednesday

NLD 1 

Total comp 4 
Dream highlights, zombie apocolypse, handsome guy dragged me into sea Cave, but old lady fortune tellers where living there.

----------


## Finny

Much better night, but still no LD’s

6th April 
Day 2
1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragments = 0.5 point - possibly will change as I remember it was much longer
4 dreams = 4 points

night total = 5.5

contest total = 7 points

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 5
2 NLDs - *2 pts*

Total: *32 pts*

----------


## KarlaB18

FRI 6 APR = Night 5 = 1 NL Full Dream & 1 NL Fragment = 1.0 + 0.5 = 1.5
+ Previous Total: 1.0

Points as of FRI 6 APR = *2.5*

----------


## oneironautics

night 5 thursday

NLD 1

Total Comp 5

Dreamhighlights; trying too pay for hotel room with guy who looked like Charlie Sheen, didnt have enough Money, decided too go camping instead friends insisted on being super Close too house, i wanted to be far away on grass, kids swimming in pool.

----------


## Nfri

Last two nights 
1wbtb=1p
4f=2p
2d=2p
Total 5p
Comp total 26.5p
Lucid time total 5 min

*Livescore sheet updated*

Sorry im in rain forrest somewhere on island in Pacific ocean and just hsve my phone so i try to updade sheet best i can

Also please write your total lucid time under your total score

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 6

1 LD - *5 pts*
Time: 45 sec - *1 pt*

Total: *38 points, 6 min*

----------


## dolphin

April 6

1 NLD-1 point

competition total-33 points
total lucid time-5 minutes

----------


## Finny

Not a great night. Tonight is my last opportunity to try WBTB before the work week starts again... maybe I’ll have better luck. All I got last night was fragments 

But I am finding that just participating in this competition is “forcing” me to focus more on my dreams so I’m remembering more each day... even if (like today) they are only fragments. I went from not remembering any dreams at the beginning of the week to remembering I had 7 in one night! So at this rate I’m hoping I’ll actually have an LD by next weekend! 

7th April 
Day 3
1 wbtb = 1 point
7 fragments = 3.5 point

night total = 4.5

contest total = 11.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Ok, haven't lost my groove yet!

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 5*

At a beachside hut. I got in an argument with my brother.

Fragments - 0.5 points

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 6*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fir...stories-84075/

WBTB - 1 point
Fragments - 0.5 points

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (30 sec + 2 min + 1 min = 3.5 min) - 2 points

Second LD -  5 points
Total LD Loop Time - (1 min 30 sec + 2 min + 30 sec + 2 min = 6 min): 4 points

Sub-Total - 18 points
Competition Total - 23.5 points

Total Lucid Time: 9.5 minutes

EDIT: Total lucid time added

----------


## dolphin

April 7
5 dreams-5 points
1 ld-5 points
1 min-2 points

night total-12 points
competition total-45 points
total lucid time-6 minutes

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 7

WBTB - *1 pt*
1 NLD - *1 pt*
2 LDs - *10 pts*
Time: 1.5 min - *2 pts*
Time: 25 sec - *1 pt*

Subtotal: *15 pts*
Total: *53 points, 8 min*

----------


## oneironautics

Night 6

NLD 2 1/2

TOTAL SCORE 7 1/2 


Dream highlights: Mafia Guy was in trouble with 'scottish' mob family name Fergusson,  me and mafia guy being chased by police/army, ordering beer, moving to old neighbourhood, dangling from platform.

(edit; had too google Fergusson and its scottish and not Irish, have not met anyone with name b4)

----------


## NyxCC

Day 4 - 3 dreams, 2 frags = 4 points
Day 5 - 1 dream 
Day 6 (7th April) - 2 dreams = 2 points

Comp total: 10 points

It literally felt like I was having the same dream the entire night, or at least happening at the same location dream after dream, almost like an alternative life. Should have caught the place as a dream sign too, but oh well...

----------


## Finny

I had much longer dreams last night!
I woke up a couple of times, so I tried WBTB each time. No LD’s but dreams were memorable 

8th April

Day 4
2 wbtb = 2 points
3 NLD = 3 points 

night total = 5

contest total = 16.5 points

----------


## KarlaB18

SAT 7 APR = Night 6 = 1 NL Full Dream = 1.0
SUN 8 APR = Night 7 = 1 NL Fragment & 1 NL Full Dream = 0.5 + 1.0 = 1.5
+ Previous Total: 2.5

Points as of SUN 8 APR = 5.0

----------


## dolphin

8th April

1 dream-1 point
1 ld-5 points
0.5 minute-1 point

night total-7 points
competition total-52 points
total lucid time-6.5 minutes

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Night 4:
Had a long non-lucid that I remembered all morning, but couldn't recall by the time I was able to write it down.
Total: 0

Night 5:
2 non-lucid fragments: 1 point
Total: 1

Night 6: 
1 lucid: 5 points
16-20 minutes long: 8 points
Total: 13

Night 7:
1 non-lucid: 1 point
2 non-lucid fragments: 1 point
Did an RC and realized I was dreaming, but didn't understand what it meant and continued like before, so I'm not counting that as a lucid.
Total: 2 points

Competition Total: 18 points
Total Lucid Time: 20 minutes

----------


## Finny

I think I know the answer to this question, but Im gonna ask anyway...
If I know I had a dream, but dont actuall remember what happened, is that counted as a fragment?

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 8

1 NLD - 1 pt
1 LD - 5 pts
Time: 15 sec - 1 pt

Subtotal: *7 pts*
Total: *60 points, 9 min*

----------


## Finny

Sad sad night. I had at least 2 dreams, but I don’t remember so much as a fragment of either  ::doh::  ::doh:: 

9th April

Day 5
No remembered dreams/fragments 

night total = 0

contest total = 16.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Oh, phooey...

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 7*

Three fragments:

1. Me playing a space exploration roguelike.
2. Something of my being in a reality TV program with Shaquille O'Neal. Later, I (and an unknown person) save a girl from falling through telekinesis, only for her to change into a living rag doll.
3. Something of me transforming into Super Sonic to catch a threatening figure.

Fragments - 1.5 points
WBTB - 1 point

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 8*

Zilch.

Sub-Total - 2.5 points
Competition Total - 26 points

Total Lucid Time: 9.5 minutes

----------


## dolphin

April 9
4 dreams-4 points

competition total-56 points
lucid time-6.5 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

night 7,8 sunday, monday
NLD 2 1/2

Total comp 10

Dreamhighlights; Old friend was dreaming about b4 time,   robbing bank // going too Church painting eggs singing.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 9

WBTB - *1 pt*
2 DILDs - *10 pts*
1 DEILD 4-chain - *5 pts*
Time: 25 sec -* 1 pt*
Time: 45 sec -* 1 pt*
Time: 45 sec -* 1 pt*
Time: 1.5 min - *2 pts*
Time: 1.5 min -* 2 pts*
Time: 2.5 min - *2 pts*

(Note: these times are not identical, they are the average of a low and high estimate. 30-60 seconds is written as 45 seconds, for example.)

Subtotal: *25 pts, 8 min*

Total: *85 points, 17 min*

----------


## Finny

Still no dreams... I am starting to wonder if this might be a common occurrence at the beginning of the week (for me)? Perhaps I’m headed for some rem rebound? I hope my dreams stick around in my memory tonight, it’s getting frustrating not having anything to report except on weekends  :Sad: 

April 10th

Day 6
No remembered dreams/fragments 

night total = 0

contest total = 16.5 points

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point
1 ld-5 points
1 minute-2 points

night total-8 points
competition total-64 points
lucid time-7.5 minutes

----------


## RelicWraith

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 8*

Nope.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 10*

One LD and a fragment.

LD 1 - At a hospital. I briefly get lucid, where I fly around in a pheonix-shaped aura. Lost lucidity. I then a ride down a highway inside an ambulance truck with my uncle.
Fragment 1 - Something of me being a mall guard, then an assistant principle. I have to deal with thieves/problem students. The voices of a studio audience could be heard.

WBTB - 1 point
Fragments - 0.5 points

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (30 sec) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 8.5 points

*Competition Total - 34.5 points
Total Lucid Time: 10 minutes*

----------


## Finny

It’s Wednesday and my dreams are back!
Going through my dream journal, I noticed I rarely record dreams on a Tuesday! I think it’s sleep deprivation.

April 11th

Day 7
2 NLD = 2 points

night total = 2

contest total = 18.5 points

----------


## Seabatt

Sorry for the long wait. In the six days I've been absent I had:

1 LD: 5 points

1 fragment: .5 points

1 dream: 1 point

Yeah, you can see why I held off on posting anything, heh.


Night total: 6.5 points

Comp total: 28 points

----------


## KarlaB18

As of WED 11 APR: 6.0 points (1.0 points from last NL dream). I need a lucid here!!

----------


## Finny

@KarlaB18 I’m in the same boat. No LD’s for me yet either! It sux!

----------


## dolphin

April 11

2 NLDs-2 points

LD-5 points
1.5 minutes-2 points
LD-5 points
1.5 minutes-2 points
LD-5 points
0.5 minute-1 point

night total-22 points
competition total-86 points
lucid time-12 minutes

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

No points night 8 or 9. 1 point night 10. 
Competition Total: 19 points
Total Lucid Time: 20 minutes

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 10

2 NLDs - *2 pts*

April 11

4 NLDs - *4 pts*
1 LD - *5 pts*
Time: 45 sec - *1 pt*

Subtotal: *12 points, 1 min*

Total: *97 points, 18 min*

----------


## NyxCC

Day 7 (8 April DJ entry) - 1 dream
Day 8 (9 Apr ) - 2 dreams
Day 9 (10 Apr) - 3 dreams 1 frag
Day 10 (11 Apr) - 4 dreams 1 frag

Comp Total: 21 points

Totally behind with lucid practice, but at least have been keeping up the journalling. Time to do a wbtb!

----------


## Finny

HAPPY LUCID DREAMING DAY!

Would’ve been nice to have an LD last night, but it wasn’t to be.

April 12th

Day 8
1 NLD = 1 point

night total = 1

contest total = 19.5 points

----------


## oneironautics

night 9,10 tuesday wednesday

NLD 3

Total Comp 13

Dreamhighlights: doing school Project, visiting aunt, sorting clothes, trying to get someones attention.

----------


## dolphin

April 12

2 dreams-2 points

competition total-88 points
lucid time-12 minutes

----------


## RelicWraith

You guessed it, more fragments.

Logs 1077 and 1078

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 11*

WBTB (3) -  3 points
Fragments (6) - 3 points

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 12*

WBTB - 1 point
Fragments (2) - 1 point

Sub-Total - 8 points

*Competition Total - 42.5 points
Total Lucid Time: 10 minutes*

EDIT: Whoops. Miscounted.

----------


## Finny

The weekend is coming up, with any luck I might get lucid. 

Here’s today’s results:

April 13th

Day 9
1 NLD = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 points

night total = 1.5

contest total = 21 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 13 APR - 2018 (Night 12)
= 6.5
(+0.5 for NL fragment), previous total was 6.0

----------


## dolphin

April 13

1 dream-1 point

competition total-89 points
total lucid time-12 minutes

----------


## Finny

April 14th

Day 10
2 NLD = 2 point
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 3

contest total = 24 points

----------


## RelicWraith

I'm a lucky duck.

Log 1079 - FWILD-I-DILD

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 13*

WBTB  -  1 points
Fragments (1) - 0.5 point

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (4.5 min) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 8.5 points

*Competition Total - 51 points
Total Lucid Time: 14.5 minutes*

EDIT: Fixed link

----------


## dolphin

April 14

2 dreams-2 points
1 ld-5 points
1.5 minutes-2 points

night total-9 points
competition total-98 points
total lucid time-13.5 minutes

----------


## Charles3

Do you think it would be possible to give points for becoming "pre lucid"? like if the person starts to wonder if its a dream, questions it, and attempts some form of checking if its a dream (even if thats just a logic check) but it doesn't go through to the conclusion its a dream. 

i think it would be helpful to encourage beginners

----------


## oneironautics

night 11,12 thursday, friday
NLDs 3
frags 3
wbtb 1
night total = 7
COMP TOTAL = 20

Dreamhighlights: Gordon Ramsay Was my dentist, watching fireworks. Inside evil haunted house, stuff was moving on walls weird noises, was getting scared saw friend downstairs getting old.  On bicycle too mountain village, inside friendly Place, somebody gave me their number it was 75232316, (googled when i woke up it is wago INPUT OUTPUT system, neverheard off Before ?? ) bridge going back home was changed.

----------


## Finny

Still no luck

April 15th

Day 11
2 NLD = 2 point
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 3

contest total = 27 points

----------


## Nfri

I was hunting in rain forrest and stay there with my hunting guide... Then i spend some time in beautiful hut in the mountains so now service for my phone there. I didn't write dreams on the way but I had awesome wbtb in hot pool naked watching the galaxy and snowy mountains around. It was magical. That's why im updating the points just now, sorry about that.

LIVE SCORESHEET UPDATED

1wbtb =1p
1f=0,5p
1d =1p
nights total=2,5p
competition total= 29p
lucid time= 5mins





> finny
> If I know I had a dream, but don’t actuall remember what happened, is that counted as a fragment?



you get points only for written dreams in your journal





> charles



Good idea, maybe we can add more points for prelucid dreams in next contest

----------


## KarlaB18

Yes that is a good idea, I was actually hoping to host a comp in May if everyone's okay with that. I've given it a slight turn where it still rewards lucid dreamers but is friendly to any efforts of dream recall... It's more about discovering yourself as a dreamer. If anyone approves of my idea and wants more details or has additional ideas, let me know.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 15 APR (Night 14) = 1.5
+ Previous Total (6.5)
= *8.0*

----------


## dolphin

April 15

1 dream-1 point

competition total-99 points
total lucid time-13.5 minutes

----------


## Finny

April 16th

Day 12
1 NLD = 1 point
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 2

contest total = 29 points

----------


## NyxCC

@ Karla - more competitions are always welcome!  :smiley: 

Recall and journalling have been better last couple of days, hope it stays that way.

Night 11 (12 April) - 4 dr, 2 frags, 1 wbtb = 6 points
Night 12 - 2 dr, 3 frag = 3.5 points
Night 13 - 1 dr
Night 14 (15 April) = 4 dreams, 1 wbtb = 5 points

Sub-total: 15.5 points

Comp total: 36.5 points

----------


## Nfri

Scoresheet upgrated, added filter for better recognition! Also, people sorted to skill level groups by points...

Check it out

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing





> Yes that is a good idea, I was actually hoping to host a comp in May if everyone's okay with that. I've given it a slight turn where it still rewards lucid dreamers but is friendly to any efforts of dream recall... It's more about discovering yourself as a dreamer. If anyone approves of my idea and wants more details or has additional ideas, let me know.



Any thoughts for improvement are welcome  :smiley:  we can add more features and we can host together if you are keen.





> Finny



Is it the scoresheet visible for you now?


1d for today
so it is 30 points total and 5 minit lucid time total

----------


## Finny

@Nfri yes I can! Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

OMG somehow my counting is so ridiculously off , friday the 13th should obviously have been the 13th night ... 
april 14th april 15 th
NLD 3 
WBTB 1

COMP TOTAL 24 

Dream highlights: was in a boat somebody was angry with me and blew up boat :-(   In library looking for specific book, elevators unbalanced.   In bed trying too Wake up hubby, 'get up were Always missing out'  .

----------


## oneironautics

@charles
'Do you think it would be possible to give points for becoming "pre lucid"? like if the person starts to wonder if its a dream, questions it, and attempts some form of checking if its a dream (even if thats just a logic check) but it doesn't go through to the conclusion its a dream. 

i think it would be helpful to encourage beginners' 


Im a beginner, and in my Dream Journal i keep score of my semi lucids, pre lucids, and nearly lucids, Dream signs and all the rest, if in one week i have 3 semi lucids i feel quite happy and Count it as success.   But in a competition the goal is too get lucid, i Think it would be very confusing too sort out what is a semi lucid, also might give you more half Dream attempts instead of pushing you too get really Lucid.

----------


## dolphin

April 16

1 dream-1 point
1 lucid-5 points
0.5 minute-1 point

night total-7 points
competition total-106 points
total lucid time-14 minutes

----------


## Finny

April 17th

Day 13
2 NLD = 2 points
1 Fragment = 0.5 points 
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 3.5 points

contest total = 32.5 points

Edit: I remembered a fragment during the day after I posted.

----------


## RelicWraith

Whoops. Guess I got a bit of a backlog.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 14*

ScrapsLiving through the Cataclysm from the namesake roguelike. A group of survivors and I occupy a shelter, only to have it assaulted by a Zombie Hulk.Comedy movie. Some businessmen hide into their stoner/dealer friend's trailer house to avoid a threat. They accidentally ingest some powerful drugs. Cue trip sequence.Non-LDs
A motley group of people and I had a premonition of an apocalypse that would start in a hospital. We make preparations.Playing an altered version of Tales of Phantasia for SNES.LD - Starts as a Seinfeld dream. Get lucid when a friend shows up. Cut. I float through urban streets, where I charge various auras. Then some unfortunate events which I will away. There was another LD after this one, but I forgot it completely.

WBTB (2)  - 2  points
Fragments (2) - 1 point
Non-LD - 2 point

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (2 min) - 2 points

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 15*

ScrapsFlying through a marsh. A shopping center was under construction there.A friend was visiting.Fragments (2) - 1 point

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 16*
A ghost was possessing Dragon Ball Z characters. It gets especially powerful in Ginyu's body. Frieza in a mechanical form shows up to get his original body back.

Fragments (1) - 0.5 point

Sub-Total - 13.5 points

*Competition Total - 64.5 points
Total Lucid Time: 16.5 minutes*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 17 APR (Night 16) = 1.0 ---> NL Dream on MON 16 APR
+ Previous total (8.0)
= 9.0

----------


## dolphin

April 17

LD-5 points
4 minutes-2 points

night total-7 points
competition total-113 points
total lucid time-18 minutes

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 12

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

April 13

2 NLDs - *2 pts*

April 14

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

April 15

3 NLDs - *3 pts*
1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

April 16

1 NLD - *1 pt*
1 Frag - *0.5 pts*
2 LDs - *10 pts*
Time: 7.5 sec - *1 pt*
Time: 10 sec - *1 pt*

April 17

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*
4 LDs - *20 pts*
Time: 12.5 sec - *1 pt*
Time: 12.5 sec - *1 pt*
Time: 30 sec - *1 pt*
Time: 45 sec - *1 pt*


Subtotal: *44.5 points, 1.96 min*

Total: *141.5 points, 16.5 min*

----------


## Finny

April 18th

Not much to report
Although I am due for an LD... I just hope it happens in the next few days!

Day 14
1 NLD = 1 point
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 2

contest total = 34.5 points

I just wanted to say that I’m loving this competition.
Firstly because I don’t feel pressured to actually have an LD, it’s helping me get into the habit of recording all my dreams instead of just the memorable ones once or twice a week.
Also because I have always wanted to go in a dreamviews monthly comp, but I am not yet skilled enough to actually LD as often as I would need to (remembering tasks during lucidity is difficult for me).
I think a competition based on basics and habit-creation was an inspired idea. For me, it encouraged me to actually record all my dreams, and also got into my competitive side, making me want to do my best. I hope this monthly comp keeps going, I’ll be doing it again!

So ends my rant  :Nod yes:

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 18 APR (Night 17) = Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
+ Previous total (9.0)
= *9.5*

----------


## dolphin

April 18

1 NLD-1 point
2 LDs-10 points
45 sec-1 point
45 sec-1 point

night total-13 points
competition total-126 points
total lucid time-19.5 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

April 16 April 17

WBTB 2
NLD 6 1/2

Comp Total 32 1/2

Dream highlights: cuddling with guy in bed,  broke a Picture frame, sister had a baby on floor, baby started drinking beer with straw. Kids birthday party. Getting physical with big African man , i was a guy (?) In fancy apartment drinking wine from jug with straw. At old job.

----------


## Finny

April 19th

Day 15
2 NLD = 2 points
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 3

contest total = 37.5 points

I think this competition is going to my head... I just dreamed I’m in a running race, next to a faceless person. As I run into a building, Elon Musk hands me a workbook! Maybe I’m more competitive than I thought!

----------


## Seabatt

6 NDLS: 6 points

Night total: 6 points

Comp total: 34 points

----------


## dolphin

April 19

2 dreams-2 points

competition total-128 points
total lucid time-19.5 minutes

----------


## Finny

April 20th

Day 16
2 NLD = 2 points
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 3

contest total = 40.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

I should try and post here more often. Coincidentally enough, I got the exact subtotal as in my previous post.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 17*

Scraps Wandering in a live-action world of Pokemon alongside a group.Something about fixing errors in an old computer.Walking around a facility with my brother, debating about random things.Atop a cliff in a fantasy setting. Giants were casually tromping by a tower in the distance. The archers there play a prank on a giant noble lady, with possibly lethal repercussions.WBTB (1) -  point
Fragments (4) - 2 points

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 18*

Scraps Watching an Avengers cartoon. Wasp and Vision get in a fight with an AIM boss.Dragon Ball scene. Roshi has Goku observe a bird's movements to learn from it. Goku unwittingly angers the critter, and gets pecked for his trouble. I'm given his role. Such pinching awakens me.WBTB (1) -  point
Fragments (2) - 1 point

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 16*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fir...ospital-84172/

WBTB (1) - 1 point
Fragments (1) - 0.5 point

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (5 min) - 2 points
Sub-Total - 13.5 points

Competition Total - 78 points
Total Lucid Time: 21.5 minutes

----------


## dolphin

April 20

LD-5 points
1.5 minutes-2 points

night total-7 points
competition total-135 points
total lucid time-21 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

April 18, April 19

NLD 2 1/2

Total comp: 35
Dream highlights : birthday party disco, glass figurines, buying new house, super grassy area, Concert singer was naked, eurolines busses, was hammock in back off bus.

----------


## NyxCC

Looking at my stats this seems to be the worst month in the last past year lucidwise. Stress at work's got a lot to blame and it won't be easing any time soon either. However, I am really glad to have joined both previous and this one competition. Otherwise, I probably would have dropped journalling altogether. Despite all the nasties, I've managed to keep a minimum of dream awareness.  :smiley: 

Night 15 (Apr 16) - 1 dr = 1 point
Night 16 - 2 dr, 2 frags = 3 points
Night 17 - 2 frags = 1 point
Night 18 - 3 dreams, 2 frag = 4 points 
Night 19 (April 20) - 1 dream 1 frag = 1.5 points

Sub-total: 10.5

Comp total: 47 points

----------


## Finny

April 21

Day 17
1 NLD = 1 point
1 Frag = 0.5 point

night total = 1.5

contest total = 42 points

----------


## Finny

@NyxCC I haven’t had a single lucid dream yet this month either. 
I hope it happens for you soon! Good luck  :Nod yes:

----------


## RelicWraith

Scraps today.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 20*

Scraps Attack on Titan dream. Avoiding spoilers, this seemed to be an alternate universe setting, as none of the main cast were there.Out fishing in the middle of the ocean... On a rowboat... With a bunch of harpies... There was even this giant killer whale mermaid circling around for handouts.Home. A friend makes an untimely visit. I walk out at town during night time, then fly for a bit.At my home's driveway. A fat, friendly kid, supposedly my nephew's old friend, showed up.An argument with my sisterWBTB (1) -  point
Fragments (5) - 2.5 points
Sub-Total - 2.5 points

Competition Total - 80.5 points
Total Lucid Time: 21.5 minutes

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 21 APR (Night 20) = 2.0 (Full NL Dream x2)
+ Previous Total of 10.5
= *12.5*
Note: There was a dream on FRI 20 APR which scored 1.0 point.

----------


## dolphin

April 21

1 dream-1 point
LD-5 points
30 second-1 point

night total-8 points
competition total-143 points
total lucid time-21.5 minutes

----------


## Finny

April 22nd

Bad night sleep, so tried WBTB twice. Still no luck
Maybe tonight.

Day 18
2 NLD = 2 points
2 WBTB = 2 points 
1 Frag = 0.5 point

night total = 4.5

contest total = 46.5 points

----------


## oneironautics

April 20, 21
WBTb : 2
NLD 2 1/2

TOTAL COMP 37 1/2

Dream highlights: 'teen camp' doing Projects with sticks and glue 'peanut butter icecreams' kyanite earrings.   At fair looking for water found chocolate cake and orange juice.

----------


## dolphin

April 22

2 dreams-2 points

competition total-145 points
lucid time-21.5 minutes

----------


## RelicWraith

Things could be picking up. BTW, my previous score was low-balled by 1 point, which I'll correct here.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 21*

Scrap - Just a walk around a park. Literally.

WBTB (1) - 1 point
Fragments (1) - 0.5 points

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 22*

WBTB (2) - 2 point

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (2 min + 1 min + 4 min = 7 min) - 4 points

Second LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (4 min 30 sec) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 19.5 points

*Competition Total* - 101 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 33 minutes

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

April 22:
Lucid: 5 points
10 minutes: 4 points
Night Total: 9 points

Total Points: 23 points
Total Lucid Time: 30 minutes

----------


## Finny

April 23rd

Very long vivid dreams! None of which were lucid  :Picard face palm: 

Day 19
2 NLD = 2 points
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 3

contest total = 49.5 points

----------


## dolphin

April 23

3 dreams-3 points

LD-5 points
2 minutes-2 points

night total-10 points
competition total-155 points
lucid time-23.5 minutes

----------


## RelicWraith

Got a brief LD and some scraps.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 23*

LD - Working in my old job at the gas station. Got lucid. I telekinetically swept  unruly customers.

Scraps -In the living room at home. Encountered two hard to kill roaches.In the bathroom hallway of a large facility. Some guy claimed focusing on a nearby object would raise insight. Got semi-lucid. I start bouncing up in an attempt at flight, but was told to stop by an irritable woman. I calmly flew around crosslegged to spite her. Found a square shaped hole. As I passed through, I was interrupted out of the dreamFragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (0.5 minute) - 0 point?*

Sub-Total - 5 points?

*Competition Total* - 106 points?
*Total Lucid Time* - 33.5 minutes

*Not sure if less-than-minute long LDs are worth anything.

----------


## Seabatt

8 NLD's = 8 points

1 LD = 13 points

1 WBTB (Dream Journaling) = 1 point

The LD felt like it went on for a long time. I'd say upwards to about 20 minutes. It definitely wasn't a short one.

Night(s) Total: 22 points

Comp Total: 56 points. Oh my.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 24 APR (Night 23) = 1.0 (NL Fragment x2)
+ Previous Total of 12.5
*= 13.5*

----------


## Finny

April 24th
Day 20
1 NLD = 1 point
1 WBTB = 1 point

night total = 2

contest total = 51.5 points

----------


## Nfri

I'm having a big change in my routine, beacuse Im setting in new enviroment and stable household with  day work for a while. I've returned from advetures in rain forests, caves, mountains, and islands. 

my last week was 1 lucid dream 4 dreams 6 fragments and 3 wbtbs

so it's 15 points

total is *45 and lucid time is  still 5 minutes,* because the last lucid dream, i remembered afternoon so I don't really know how long it was...

SCORE SHEET UPDATED





> I just wanted to say that I’m loving this competition.
> Firstly because I don’t feel pressured to actually have an LD, it’s helping me get into the habit of recording all my dreams instead of just the memorable ones once or twice a week.
> Also because I have always wanted to go in a dreamviews monthly comp, but I am not yet skilled enough to actually LD as often as I would need to (remembering tasks during lucidity is difficult for me).
> I think a competition based on basics and habit-creation was an inspired idea. For me, it encouraged me to actually record all my dreams, and also got into my competitive side, making me want to do my best. I hope this monthly comp keeps going, I’ll be doing it again!
> So ends my rant



Thank you  :smiley:  You neatly summed up my intentions for creating this contest!

----------


## oneironautics

April 22,23

WBTB 1

NLD 3

Total Comp 41 1/2

Dream highlights: French Boss, Iceskating/flying smoking cigs in bed, Dead wife and baby, crawling through a small space. School teacher staying in my house.

----------


## dolphin

April 24
2 dreams-2 points

LD-5 points
45 seconds-1 point
LD-5 points
45 seconds-1 point
LD-5 points
2 minutes-2 points

night total-22 points
competition total-177 points
lucid time-27 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

April 21 -  4 dreams, 3 fr = 5.5 points
April 22 - 4 dreams, 3 fr = 5.5 points
April 23 - 1 dream, 1 frag = 1.5 points
April 24 - 1 dream, 2 frag = 2 points

Sub-total: 14.5 points

Comp total: 61.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Whoops, guess my previous entry had 
*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 24*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fir...stories-84221/

WBTB - 1 point

First LD - 5 points
Total LD loop Time (0.5 minutes) - 0 points

Second LD - 5 points
Total LD Loop Time (3 minutes) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 13 points

*Competition Total* - 119 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 37 minutes

----------


## Finny

April 25th - Anzac Day here in Aus

Day 21 

Nada

contest total = 51.5 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

2 non-lucid fragments: 1 point

Total Points: 24
Total Lucid Time: 30 minutes

----------


## dolphin

April 25

1 dream-1 point

competition total-178 points
total lucid time-27 minutes

----------


## KarlaB18

Yay! Finally a lucid! Which was actually unexpected. Dream No. 316 has scored 9.0 points.
+ Previous Total of 13.5
*= 22.5*

----------


## dolphin

April 26

1 dream-1 point

LD-5 points
15 sec-1 point
LD-5 points
1 min 15 sec-2 points

night total-14 points
competition total-192 points
lucid time-28.5 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

April 24, 25
wbtb 1
NLD 5 1/2
Comp Total 47
Dream highlights: Cyprus Sunny beach, Police beating Demonstrators, goat witch chasing us thourgh ship, Obama was president in cape Town, he had DJ play for special occasion instead Tsunami was coming trying to escape through weird building with tunnels and mazes felt i was going the wrong way. Sharks in Cages, Sharks in ocean, girl jumped out of apartment window too ocean outside, water greenish... etc..

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 18

1 NLD - *1 pt*

April 19

1 NLD - *1 pt*

April 20

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*
1 NLD - *1 pt*
2 LDs - *10 pts*
Time: 15 sec - *1 pt*
Time: 70 sec - *2 pts*

April 21

1 NLD - *1 pt*

April 22

1 NLD - *1 pt*

April 23

1 Frag - *0.5 pts*
2 NLDs - *2 pts*

*April 24*

2 NLDs - *2 pts*
1 LD - *5 pts*
Time: 55 sec - *1 pt*

*April 25*

*0*

*April 26*

1 NLD - *1 pt*
2 LDs - *10 pts*
Time: 60 sec - *2 pts*
Time: 53 sec - *1 pt*

Subtotal: *4.22 min, 43 pts*

Total: *20.7 min, 184.5 points*

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

1 point last night 
25 total points
30 total lucid minutes

----------


## RelicWraith

Haven't been quite as focused these last few days...

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 25*

ScrapsVisiting a partially built carnival that turned up in the neighborhood. Large fish in ill-fitting bowls were given out as prizes.Something about people competing with each other in some 'demon summoning contest'.Walking around a mountainside town. Some, uh, interesting sights, which just became an internet search.

WBTB - 1 point
Fragments (3) - 1.5 points

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 26*

ScrapsMore things about demon summonings.Had a large abscess in my left wrist. Turned out to be more serious than I first thought.Mom owned a yatch. It turned out to be more trouble than it was worth.Me and my bro were detectives. Lots of interactions with ne'er-do-wells.

WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragments (4) - 2 points

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 27*

ScrapsWatching a buddy's VR game livestream.Watching Seinfeld. George gets Employee of the Month, prompting him to work hard to keep that title. He later finds out a female ex-co-worker, who'd recently quit, had just got a lucrative line of work, much to his envy.

WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragments (2) - 1 point

Sub-Total - 9.5 points

*Competition Total* - 128.5 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 37 minutes

----------


## KarlaB18

As of SAT 28 APR (Night 27): Full NL Dream x2 = 2.0
+ Previous Total (22.5)
*= 24.5*

----------


## RelicWraith

Fragments ahoy...

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 25*

ScrapsFalse awakening. An (unknown) nice looking gal was embracing me. Kinda odd, but pleasant. She claimed we were having a shared dream, but I doubted that even at the time.Playing Skyrim. Doing the Thalmor Embassy infiltration quest. This involved lots of parkour and similar acrobatics not found in the actual game. Also, there were several guards capable of seeing invisibility.Big family gathering. At one point, someone brings in several boxes of gigantic french fries.Journeying through some cliffs with a big group. Some mishap occurs with me and an acrophobic guy, where we fell down many stories. We were mortally wounded, yet I could somehow climb back up. Dad randomly appeared to give me a senzu bean.Batman - The Animated Series related dream. Bruce reveals his identity to a frightened Grace.
Fragments (5) - 2.5 point

Sub-Total - 2.5 points

Competition Total - 131 points
Total Lucid Time - 37 minutes

----------


## oneironautics

April 26, 27,28
WBTB 2
NLD 2 

Total COMP: 51

Dream highlights: Zombie story, big dragon woke up was coming and wreaking havoc with all its minions . Trying too make coffee, very unsuccessfully, cleaning guys apartment.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

3 more non-lucid points
Total: 28
Total Lucid Time: 30 minutes

----------


## Nfri

Been lucky last night!!! Finally have one day of f workso I could sleep little bit more than 5 to 6 hours. It was also galantamine night after a long time. Got 2 lucids!  :smiley: 

scores since last update:

3 wbtbs = 3p
2 dreams = 2p
2 lucid dreams = 10p
12 minutes lucid dream = 6p
4 minutes lucid dream = 2p
total = 23 points

competition total 45+23=*68 points*
lucid dream total = 5min+16min=*21minutes*


SCORESHEET UPDATED

LAST NIGHT for me today... Good luck to everyone! Im proud how the competition was and we could see some improvements. Take this contest like a little warm up  :tongue2:  in upcoming improved version. The lucid dreaming skill is like every other skill, if you stop practicing, you loose your gains from your practice and you have to start from the begining...

REMEMBER: Contest ends 1. May at 11:00 a.m. your local time!

----------


## RelicWraith

Quite an interesting night, despite the lack of LDs.

April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 29

WBTB - 1 point
Fragments (3) - 1.5 point
Non-Lucid Dreams (2) - 2 points

Sub-Total - 4 points

Competition Total - 135.5 points
Total Lucid Time - 37 minutes

EDIT: Whoops. Forgot about a fragment.

----------


## KarlaB18

As of MON 30 APR (Night 29) FINAL: NL Fragment (0.5)
+ Previous Total (24.5)
*= 25.0*

Thanks for the competition Nfri!

EDIT: Just checked your score-sheet, there was lucid time in one dream; approx. 3 minutes.

----------


## dolphin

April 27-29

0 points

April 30

2 LDs-10 points
1.5 minute-2 points
1.5 minute-2 points

sub total-14 points
competition total-206 points
lucid time-31.5 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

Finishing touches and a bit of lucidity finally! 

25-30 April morning - 13 fragments (6.5), 10 nld dreams (10), 1 lucid (5), 2 mins (2) 

Subtotal: 23.5 points

Comp total: 85 points, lucid time 2 mins

One more night! Sweet dreams everyone  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Bleh.

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 29*

Scrap - Picnic at a zoo with family. An ape in an enclosure was trading its own excrement for food. Avoided an argument with someone. Timeskip. Turned up swimming in a gaseous, malodorous  swamp. My brother carelessly tried to use a lighter there.

WBTB - 1 point
Fragments - 0.5 point

Sub-Total - 1.5 points

*Competition Total* - 137 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 37 minutes

----------


## Finny

Been a bit slack for the last few days, so here’s my final results:

April 26
Day 22

1 NLD = 1 point

April 27
Day 23

2 NLD = 2 points

April 28
Day 24

Nada

April 29
Day 25

1 NLD = 1 point 

April 30
Day 26

Nada

contest total = 55.5 points

----------


## oneironautics

29, 30 April
wbtb 1
NLD 4

GRAND TOTAL 56

Dream highlights: Couldn't move arm (woke up kids were lying on it) Trying to buy drink everyone was too drunk, eating buffee with eggshells, Mom was trying too apply for job at weather channel, going too marketplace, drinking opium drink, Purple pants, lots of paintings. 

Thanks for the Games everyone. :-)

----------


## dolphin

1 May

3 LDs-15 points
1 min 30 sec-2 points
1 min-2 points
2 minutes-2 points

night total-21 points
competition total-227 points
lucid time-36 minutes

Thanks for the competition Nfri!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

April 27

2 NLDs - *2 pts*

April 28

3 LDs - *15 pts*
Time: 45 sec - *1 pt*
Time: 1.5 min - *2 pts*
Time: 2 min - *2 pts*

April 29

1 NLD - *1 pt*

April 30

1 LD - *5 pts*
Time: 25 sec - *1 pt*

May 1

WBTB - *1 pt*
1 NLD - *1 pt*

Subtotal: *4.67 min, 31 pts*

Total: *25.4 min, 215.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

A few more scraps. So concludes my part in the competition. Hope you all had a good time!

*April 2018 Dream Contest - Night 30*

Scrap - In an office building. A witch in a mauve power suit was summoning a 'chaos god' with her coven. A spiky haired guy defects, and has me and several passerby's join in stopping the ritual. Riot ensues. Our group is routed. Me, the defector, and someone else are climbing around the trees and window of the facility. The spike haired guy revealed he wasn't actually rebelling; this was actually all part of the summoning.

WBTB - 1 point
Fragments - 0.5 point

Sub-Total - 1.5 points

*Competition Total* - 137 points
*Total Lucid Time* - 37 minutes

----------


## Nfri

*Final annoucement of winners in each group + lucid time winners will be in two days to give time to people post their final score!*


As it seems so far, Dolphin will be the COOL GUY OF THE MONTH  :smiley: 

Upcoming improved contest thread click here. If you want to keep up, just join  :smiley: 

https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...ml#post2226989

----------


## NyxCC

Final night got two more frags, finishing with an end score of 86 points and 2 lucid mins.

I have enjoyed participating, despite this being a rather hectic month for me. Overall, the last 2 month's comps and accountability helped me keep afloat and I even saw an improvement in the amount of recalled dreams during that period. Looking back, I only wish I kept track how many frags and dreams I had in total (yes, I could technically go back and count them but am lazy  :wink2: ). That's something I will try to record going forward, so I can compare different months in the future.

Looking at the month of May - it already seems like it will be a very busy month for me with both work and studies. I was contemplating trying to keep a similar offline count of dreams, frags, lucids and time and compare it to the April results. Now that I see Nfri's got up another comp for May, I will definitely go for it. Ideally, it will help keep a good balance of journalling while not spending too much time keeping score. 

Anyways, thanks for organizing Nfri and also Karla! It's great to see the dreaming spirit run for such a long time! 

Congrats Dolphin!  :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

*Thank you all for antcipating. It's been honor to friendly comepte with you guys.*

WINNER IS *DOPHIN*! Congratulation you are the *COOL GUY* of the Month!

*NYXCC* is winner in intermediate category. Congratz!

*ONEIRONAUTICS* won the beginner category. Good JOB!

*FIREFLYMAN* is winning in lucid dream time category by one minute! 37 MINUTES TOTAL


FINAL POINTS SHEET <------------CLICK

Please check the new contest thread for MAY and if you wanna participate take your journal and claim your points. So far, there are only three people and we need more! Thanks and try to beat your last month results!

Also the next may contest is rewarded by market points for winner.

*MAY CONTEST* <--------------------------------------CLICK

----------

